# LAZARUS que opinan de este software



## edgarmedina20 (Ene 27, 2013)

es un software no se que tan nuevo pero es una interfaz usuario de computadora a algun sistema embebido, PIC, FPGA, etc. este software basado en PASCAL (crei que ya no existia  ) el cual se puede ordenar desde aqui alguna instruccion no hay mucha informacion de esto ni tutoriales ni videos en si es muy poco lo que hay falta para ser explotado este software... pero seria un buen uso para muchas cosas les dejo un link para que lo vean y digan que les parece.. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazarus
http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/

espero opiniones o aportes gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 29, 2013)

Hola.
Lazarus lo conozco/uso intermitentemente desde el 2008.
Lo he utilizado en Linux y Windows XP/Vista.
Mi principal motivación fue que antes era usuario de Delphi, y quería buscar una alternativa gratuita y multiplataforma.

Una cosa que encuentro molesta es que la depuración de programas es... engorrosa. Usando bien puntos de interrupción se puede hacer, pero muchas veces uno se encuentra ejecutando código de partes internas de Lazarus que no interesan en el momento, o que al procesar un evento salta la rutina de atención de otro... etc. Tampoco hace gracia que al poner una librería nueva (agregar un componente en la paleta, un botón por ejemplo) haya que recompilar el Lazarus por completo, no tarda mucho pero es poco práctico. En fin, a caballo regalado...

Pero también esta bueno tener todo el código fuente a la vista, a veces instalás algún componente nuevo y hay algun error de conversión de tipos o alguna pavada similar que te traba todo el programa, lo corregís y seguís adelante. En otros entornos de desarrollo no sabés que código estás ejecutando, acá esa preocupación no existe.

Probablemente lo siga usando por un buen tiempo, para no desperdiciar el caudal de conocimiento/experiencia acumulado, pero si hoy por hoy tendría que elegir qué entorno de desarrollo de software aprender desde cero me inclinaría por el Qt Creator.

Resulta que es molesto tener que manejar 2 lenguajes en paralelo mientras estás haciendo algo con un micro (Pascal para la PC, y C para el micro). Qt Creator también es multiplataforma, hay mucha información, e incluso puede correr en dispositivos móviles si tienen instaladas las librerías Qt. Ah sí, y lo más importante para mí, es que usa C++.

Pero sí, si uno ya tiene conocimientos de Pascal/Delphi, Lazarus es una alternativa muy buena, fácil de usar, y se pueden hacer cosas rápido. He preguntado alguna cosa en el foro de ellos y siempre mostraron buena voluntad. El proyecto es open source pero goza de buena salud, estuvieron algunos años con la versión 0.9.xx pero a fines del año pasado sacaron la 1.0.0. Así que el proyecto está activo, no creo que vaya a desaparecer.

Saludos


----------

